# Ratatouille and Velma



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

This year's costume takes advantage of having what casting directors call a "character face."

http://marcus132.livejournal.com/180977.html

But hey, isn't my girlfriend a cutie? Jinkies!

Happy Halloween, all! :jol:


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

hahahahahahaha now that sweet! zoinks! your nearly a dead ringer there and Jinkies! so is she!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What great pics! Love your creativity, man!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

This is really great work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice eye for detail...and facial expressions


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet, but that doesn't surprise me!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy hell do you ever look like the cartoon character! That's hilarious. Great job.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe you should apply for a job at Disney. Great job...I mean...jinkies!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

so you were the character inspiration for the animated film then? It's uncanny.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sorry, I couldn't tell, were you on the right or the left?
Uncanny!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hee Hee - you have a real knack for creating these characters. It's so much fun looking at your costumes!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Growing up I always thought Velma was hot. Kudos to your GF!

And you are such a dead ringer for the Ratatouille guy it's scary.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the way the rat was holding your hair. How did you do that?


----------

